# US Citizen Looking to Move to the Caribbean



## corydae22 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello, 

This is my very first forum that I have joined. I travel to the Caribbean often and I am hoping to move there within the next three to four years. I am a skilled/professionally trained Corporate Executive Chef. I have a sought-after culinary degree from Johnson & Wales University and I am working on completing my degree in Business Management. I prefer the Southern Islands such as St. Vincent and the Grenadines (Especially Union Island), St. Lucia, Grenada or even down to the ABC chain. I need any assistance that is out there on where to start. I would like to open my own restaurant and employ as many locals as possible to help and give back to the community. We are in the process of fixing up our house to try and get it on the market but I need to start the focus on my research.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## buffbenj (Feb 6, 2011)

*Restaurant industry*

I am from GA and likewise am interested in the Caribbean, potentially as an expat. I have been to Bahamas, Cayman, Jamaica, Aruba, and St Lucia. I dream about these places every day. From what I have read, Jamaica now has so much crime and homicide that it seems to be the least desirable. If nothing else, look at their crime statistics. For a restauranteur, I would think you have to look at the target market population to be successful, which likely will be the American tourists. The primary industry of all of these islands is tourism. *Cruiseship* crowds will, no doubt, eat on the ship. The most successful resorts on *St Lucia* are all-inclusive, although I did not see the entire island. It is a honeymooner's island, Sandal's being premiere. I dont see success there for a restaurant. *Aruba* was another story. There is one cluster of resorts at the northern end of the island which are not all-inclusive, and a bountiful number of restaurants across the street seemed to really be popular, since hotel food was so expensive. The Natalie Holloway incident really did and has affected Aruba, though. My recommendation, for what it's worth, is to visit Aruba to search out the market. If you speak any French, Martinique is probably worth a look. There are thousands of French living there. I would love to see Barbados. Good Luck.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Although not a US citizen, I am contemplating moving to the Caribbean as well. Unfortunately this forum puts all Caribbean countries at the bottom of the main page, in the "Rest of the World" forum, which doesn't attract to many posters.

My goals are a little bit different, because I can work from home (I run a dot-com business), and therefore I don't need a work permit nor I am looking for a job, and this makes my life easier.

I am studying the main countries in the Caribbean region, and at the moment the ones that have English as their main language (I can't speak Dutch or French, so this cuts some options, and although I can't speak Spanish, I could learn it rather quickly since it shares the same root as my first language, Brazilian Portuguese). I am looking into the following countries/territories, in no particular order:

Belize
Bahamas
Cayman Islands
Barbados
Anguilla

The ones I already cut from my list:

Bermuda: almost impossible for a foreigner to live there
Turks & Caicos: too small without any form of entertainment besides the sea
Montserrat: ditto, plus 2/3 of the land was destroyed by the volcano
Jamaica: too many poor people, crime

If you have any info on these countries I listed or any other suggestion, it would be highly appreciated. I can also share what I discovered so far about them, if you have the interest in any of them.

Thanks.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

BlackBelt said:


> Although not a US citizen, I am contemplating moving to the Caribbean as well. Unfortunately this forum puts all Caribbean countries at the bottom of the main page, in the "Rest of the World" forum, which doesn't attract to many posters.
> 
> My goals are a little bit different, because I can work from home (I run a dot-com business), and therefore I don't need a work permit nor I am looking for a job, and this makes my life easier.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at St. Martin? I traveled throughout the Dutch and French parts of the Island and everyone spoke English and even though they had their own currency, everywhere I went accepted the US dollar. 

Be careful with Anguilla. My aunt and her husband (he's from Anguilla) built a few houses there and the locals were really nice however, after her husband died they were not so nice. Apparently they are not nice to foreigners.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

nat21,

Thanks for your input. I will take a look at St. Martin. I am almost cutting Anguilla from my list because of the cost of real estate there. Thanks once again.

Cheers.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

BlackBelt said:


> nat21,
> 
> Thanks for your input. I will take a look at St. Martin. I am almost cutting Anguilla from my list because of the cost of real estate there. Thanks once again.
> 
> Cheers.


No problem BlackBelt. Good luck in your search.


----------



## deanmd (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

i have job offers from Grenada and Turks and Caicos..

can anyone give me some advise regarding living situations in both islands?

i am having a hard time deciding since i have never been to the carribeans. 

I am single and not really into the party scene. I would like to be able to save as well.

Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## buffbenj (Feb 6, 2011)

It would seem that you should visit wherever you are considering moving to first. I think you will find Turks and Caicos to be expensive for day to day living expenses, probably moreso than Grenada. My hunch is that boating and diving may be better at Turks, but again, living expenses will be high. Do you teach for a living?


----------



## deanmd (Mar 1, 2011)

buffbenj said:


> It would seem that you should visit wherever you are considering moving to first. I think you will find Turks and Caicos to be expensive for day to day living expenses, probably moreso than Grenada. My hunch is that boating and diving may be better at Turks, but again, living expenses will be high. Do you teach for a living?


hi buffbenj,

thanks for your reply..
i will be working at the hospital. i was just wondering how much do you think i would spend a month there for utilities and grocery..


----------



## buffbenj (Feb 6, 2011)

best advice is to look at expat-blog dot com, look up central america, turks and caicos, and find discussion on "living in turks and caicos"

Have you been granted a work visa and a medical license? Please send a personal email if you would, to me. Thanx


----------



## flatland80 (Mar 4, 2011)

*New to site*

Curious if you can direct me to the place where you are able to post new threads. Looking to start a thread for some do's and don'ts in moving to the Islands. Hopefully get some advice about opening a business for that region. Looking for advice on the most receptive to US expats moving in. 

thanks


----------



## deanmd (Mar 1, 2011)

flatland80 said:


> Curious if you can direct me to the place where you are able to post new threads. Looking to start a thread for some do's and don'ts in moving to the Islands. Hopefully get some advice about opening a business for that region. Looking for advice on the most receptive to US expats moving in.
> 
> thanks


hi,

go to forum then pick other countries.. there is a thread there for carribean and from ther you find post new thread.. just click it.
just wondering which island are you based in?


----------



## flatland80 (Mar 4, 2011)

*new to site*

Deanmd - Havent moved to an island. Still living in the states. Just playing w/ the idea that there might be opportunities to do something different than sitting in my cube all day...

All- that being said, Ive found through this thread that crime seems to be prevalent the closer you get to the States so i was thinking someplace further south. I have spent time in Mexico but that doesnt seem like the place to be for an American right now. Just looking for a home that is "safe" and somewhat open to entrepreneurs. 

Any advice on where to start looking would be greatly appreciated. 

THanks guys


----------

